# Host.AG European(BG) Dedicated High-End Dell Servers Starting @ 119€



## HostAg (Jan 9, 2015)

I proudly present the Host.AG Dedicated Servers Offer

 

Host.AG is a company that specializes in offering high quality dedicated servers and support, with an extreme grade of customer privacy. We aim to be able to provide offshore dedicated servers with 100% privacy and security for the legitimate customer.

 

Our current payment options are: Credit Card, PayPal, BitCoin and Wire Payments

But we can accommodate any payment solution the customer wishes.

 

All of our servers are fully customizable.

 

*Basic server*

This server is fully customizable.

Intel Xeon E5-2430 2.20GHz, 15M Cache, 6 Cores, 12 Threads

16GB RAM

1x 2TB Sata

1Gbps Uplink

10TB Bandwidth

EUR 119

 

*Super server*

This server is fully customizable.

2x Intel Xeon E5-2440 v2 1.90GHz, 20M Cache, 16 Cores, 32 Threads

16GB RAM

1x 3TB Sata

1Gbps Uplink

10TB Bandwidth

EUR 169

 

 

*Extreme Server*

2x Intel Xeon E5-2440 v2 1.90GHz, 20M Cache, 16 Cores, 32 Threads

64GB RAM

4x480GB SSD

1Gbps Uplink

10TB Bandwidth

EUR 259

 

Great discounts on larger orders!

3 Days FULL REFUND if there are any issues with the server.

 

We offer 24/24, 7/7 support for our servers.

 

Our datacenter is located in Europe (BG)

 

Use the coupon code: *vpsboard* and get *30% off* for the first month.

 

Host.AG Dedicated Servers


----------



## William (Jan 10, 2015)

>with an extreme grade of customer privacy

How so? You still ask for a full set of customer details and are subject to EU law.


----------



## HostAg (Jan 13, 2015)

We dropped the prices for a limited period, so the new offer is as follows:

 

*Basic server*

This server is fully customizable.

Intel Xeon E5-2430 2.20GHz, 15M Cache, 6 Cores, 12 Threads

16GB RAM

1x 2TB Sata

1Gbps Uplink

10TB Bandwidth

EUR 89

 

*Super server*

This server is fully customizable.

2x Intel Xeon E5-2440 v2 1.90GHz, 20M Cache, 16 Cores, 32 Threads

16GB RAM

1x 3TB Sata

1Gbps Uplink

10TB Bandwidth

EUR 119

 

 

*Extreme Server*

2x Intel Xeon E5-2440 v2 1.90GHz, 20M Cache, 16 Cores, 32 Threads

64GB RAM

4x480GB SSD

1Gbps Uplink

10TB Bandwidth

EUR 209

 

Great discounts on larger orders!

3 Days FULL REFUND if there are any issues with the server.


----------

